# Lake of the Ozarks rentals



## shsansone (Jan 18, 2006)

Never been to the LOTO... husband bought a new boat and would like to go there! Not many timeshares for II and have read in reviews that worldmark is kind of rundown? Own marriott and would like to stay in a nice place. Would Branson be a better bet. I thought Worldmark was pretty decent?? Need to have a place where we can put the boat in and hopefully rent a slip. Any help appreciated. Thanx, Debbie


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 18, 2006)

I thought Worldmark had a new resort in LOTO, it was quite nice when I looked at it a couple of years ago.  I know that Lakewood Resort (whre we own) has rentals and does have a dock for your boat.  phone is 573 348 5506   or www.lakewoodresort.com


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 18, 2006)

If you are a member of RCI, there are units available some of the time on Extra Vacation at Lakewood.  It is an older timeshare, but nice.  Has several steps to a lot of the units.


----------



## libraria99 (Jan 18, 2006)

Check out Branson Yacht Club.  The units are not luxury, but it is right on Table Rock Lake and owners have access to a full marina.

Here's the link to the marina.  If you look at about the 1:00 o'clock position in the first picture you will see three buildings.  Those are the yacht club units.  

http://tablerockmarina.com/


----------



## shsansone (Jan 18, 2006)

*Has anyone stayed at Worldmark LOTO*

Thanks for the replies and helpful information. Has anyone actually stayed at Worldmak recently? The reviews are from 2003.
Debbie


----------



## boaterkathy (Jan 19, 2006)

I answered your other post about WM LOTO, with some info on the resort.  It is a fairly new resort and we think it's very nice.  
One warning about LOTO, it is VERY busy on the lake.  Weekends are crazy and even during the week can be busy.  If you are a new boater, it could be a little scary.  We have been boaters for years and have a cruiser on the Mississippi and a small boat that we took to LOTO last summer.  Even during the week, the boat traffic can be kind of a pain .  If you can get into a little quieter area, though, the lake is beautiful.


----------



## shsansone (Jan 19, 2006)

Our boat is just a 20.5 ft bowrider. Is this too small for the lake? We usually take it to a lake in Wisconsin, nothing the size of LOTO. My husband has had a boat since he was a kid, I on the other hand am a novice. Don't think I will be practicing my boating on this lake! Any suggestions on which arm of the lake to go to for less traffic?


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 20, 2006)

We usually go into the Grand Glaize arm of the lake and it is fairly quiet, it is the state park area and not much development, no marinas, etc.  lakewood is right near the Grand Glaize arm and I believe Worldmark is on that arm too.  I see lots of smaller boats on the lake, Lakewood had two speed boats around 20 feet.  LOTO has 1100 miles of shoreline, but is not very wide.


----------



## pittle (Jan 30, 2006)

*Lake of the Ozarks*

I live at the Lake of the Ozarks. We retired here 4 years ago.

Worldmark is new.  We toured it a couple of years ago.  The units are very nice and near the State Park - off the Grand Glaize arm.  There are some nice coves for fishing and watersports near there that are not too crowded.  

The lake is VERY busy on weekends in the summer.   We had a 21 foot runabout and now have a 27 foot fiberglass pontoon style boat.  We never take it out on holiday weekends.

The Party Cove area is now out by the State Park, so you would want to head the opposite direction to not have a lot of boat traffic.

The lake is HUGE.  It has more shoreline than the state of California.  It is over 100 miles long and has many coves.

We have a nice outlet mall, lots of restaurants (some with lake access).  It is a nice safe family area in the center of Missouri.


----------



## Garrick (Feb 3, 2006)

*Loto*

A 20footer is do-able but not comfortable on a holiday weekend.  going past party cove into the glaize arm is pretty quiet and smooth but there really aren't any of the on-water restaurants and bars up that way.

Lakewood's a great place to stay with a boat as they have covered docks, and a wonderful staff. 

We like the lake so much we got a bigger boat, then a dock with a house attached...    now I have WAYYYY too much timeshare


----------



## ruthjayne (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd go to Branson and boat on Tablerock.  The huge cigarette boats will eat your 20' bowrider alive.  I know, we have one.  Whene we go to LOTO we chuck our timeshare and stay in a little resort near the Camdenton area.  (Around Ha Ha Tanka State Park)  Even that area now is getting crowded.  

I would try Tablerock.  We own at Marriott too and this year will host a family reunion at our home resort, Horizons.  We really wish it's on the water, but the consistant quality and the service, I don't think, can be found in Branson, except maybe Chateau on the Lake, which are just rooms.  

I would like to add my two cents worth about the Branson Yacht Club.  Never been there, but it is on Indian Point.  We rented a slip down there one year and had to fight the Silver Dollar City traffic every time. One time it took about an hour to get there from town.  If you stay down there, you won't have that problem, but it is pretty dense down there.  We will rent a slip at the State Park Marina--starts March 1--.  I saw a resort in Hollister which is a little south of Branson on the II web page, which looked to be on the water.  I think Emerald Pointe is close also and may have a marina.

Good luck.  It sure is fun to think of boating when it's 27 degrees outside...those HOT 98 degree days, popping a cold beer...just a few more months...


----------



## JLB (Feb 12, 2006)

There are many very nice resorts on Table Rock Lake:  Still Waters, Branson Yacht Club in all it's renditions, Ozark Mountain Resort, Indian Point Resort, Kimberling Inn, Emerald Pointe, Paradise Point, and the best by far, Big Cedar Wilderness Club.

We're from the Kansas City area originally and have been to both areas, LOTO and Table Rock.  We settled here.  Even here we do most of our summer boating during the week.  We have a 21-footer, but people are thinking bigger.  Our neighbors want to rebuild our perfectly good dock so they will have 30-foot slips and can get bigger boats.  But Table Rock is nothing like LOTO, which gets hit big by both KC and St. Louis people on weekends.

Sorry I missed this earlier~~~we were in Florida.


----------



## sdwrdt (Feb 20, 2006)

*no, your boat is not too small for the lake*



			
				shsansone said:
			
		

> Our boat is just a 20.5 ft bowrider. Is this too small for the lake? We usually take it to a lake in Wisconsin, nothing the size of LOTO. My husband has had a boat since he was a kid, I on the other hand am a novice. Don't think I will be practicing my boating on this lake! Any suggestions on which arm of the lake to go to for less traffic?



We were there summer of '03 with our 18-footer and LOVED EVERY MINUTE of it! We just followed what our resort owners said and didn't go out on the lake during the day on the weekend. Which really isn't difficult to do considering the fact that at most places you usually don't check in until after 3 pm on Saturday and leave by 11 am the following Saturday.

We stayed at Holiday Shores - which is directly off the main channel, so are hoping to stay somewhere on an arm - have a hold on Lakewood - to possibly have better luck getting out on Sunday.

But we did go out Sunday evening and had absolutely no problems. Most of the big boats must be weekenders.

Wanted to let you know that this was our first season owning the boat. We bought it Memorial Day weekend and took it there that August. Had absolutely NO PROBLEMS using it on the lake! Is a fairly straightforward lake to navigate - as long as you have a map of it. That's why we're heading back this summer. Hubby feels confident enough to do it again and we found the time! We've only been on less than a couple thousand acre lakes the rest of our experiences.


----------

